# Seeking Source for Scrollsaw Blades



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a friend that has a Delta scrollsaw he purchased a few years ago and he is having trouble finding blades. I've included a picture of the saw and the nameplate. I would appreciate it if you know of a source for blades for this unit. Thanks in advance for passing the info on.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've used a bunch of different blades, and used to use Olsen reverse tooth blades almost exclusively… until I tried the Flying Dutchmans - which is all I use now. Highly recommend them. You can find them online, even on Amazon I believe… but the source is here:

Flying Dutchman Scroll Saw Blades
(at the Wooden Teddy Bear site)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Rick13403 (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with Brad. I started with Olsen then switched to Flying Dutchman Ultra Reverse. These are plain end blades. Depending on how the saw was made, it might require pin end blades that are still readily available.
Rick


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

FD blades are what i use exclusively.
looks like that saw uses pinless blades, so thatsa good thing


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help! I've passed on this discussion to the scroll saw's owner for his information and action.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

might want to suggest to him to sand that table with some 600-800 grit, then apply a coat of auto wax. makes the workpiece slide a little better.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

tomsteve - No doubt that would help. He and I have discussed cleaning the table. Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

after cleaning the table, a coat of wax helps wood move better on it.


----------

